# بخصوص تدريب صيفى..؟؟!



## الكترون 110 (7 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم

انا فى الفرقه الثانيه قسم الاتصالات والاكترونيات 


وفى هذا اللصيف ان شاء الله لابد من تدريب صيفى خارج الكليه 

اتمنى من المهندسين الكرام ان يشيروا على باى الاماكن اتدرب 


اى الشركات التى ممكن ان تفيدينى بعد ذلك فى خبرتى العمليه فى الشغل ان شاء الله؟
​


----------



## Eng.Hayawi (9 مايو 2011)

كيوتل -قطر


----------



## الكترون 110 (9 مايو 2011)

انا من مصر


----------



## ima251 (10 مايو 2011)

انا من الجزائر


----------



## الكترون 110 (10 مايو 2011)

اهلا بيك ولكن هو محدش هيفيدنا ولا ايه؟


----------

